# Who makes Colnago parts?



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

Who is it that makes Colnago Ti Seatpost and who also makes the Colnago stamped headset? Are they good quality ? and does anyone have any experience with these products? Also the ITM stem and the Cinelli stems any thoughts? thanks


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

kellyjk said:


> Who is it that makes Colnago Ti Seatpost and who also makes the Colnago stamped headset? Are they good quality ? and does anyone have any experience with these products? Also the ITM stem and the Cinelli stems any thoughts? thanks


Hi,

Headset is OEMd by Silva (Italy). I do have one of these installed on my C50, looks good, looks tough and weighs 150 gr. approx.

Colnago Carbon seatpist is made by Selcof, who also make a titanium version. So, it is possible that Ti seatpost is also a Selcof. However, Selcof doesn't sell any 28.0 mm seatpost with its own brand.

As of stems it has been at least three suppliers. Until 2004 stems were made by ITM (Millenium and Four branded with Colnago logo). From 2005 to 2006 Cinelli provided stems to Colnago, and this year FSA is the Cambiago's choice. You can see the FSA OS 115 stem in the 2008 catalow, although I've not seen branded with Colnago logo. ITMs were too flexible, Cinellis were quite better, but I've not tested FSAs yet. My choice now is Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse, wich is very light and stiff (combined with super stiff Newton bars). 

Regards


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i have the itm-colnago carbon post, it is excellent, with the two-bolt micro adjust clamp i have my saddle dialed and it stays put.
as for the stem, i do not know what the other poster is basing the claim that any itm-colnago stem was 
"too flexible" on, perhaps the two bolt clamp millenium or some other version or maybe the bars were at fault with that conclusion.
i have the itm-colnago 4-ever type (4 clamp bolts), a 130, paired with ritchey pro bars
and it is indeed a stiff pairing so no prob there.

when it comes to the headset, do not expect the silva-colnago versions could ever be even near equal to chris king. i know it is a logo thing, but ck can make you one without the logoes on the cups,
possibly. i have one. 






kellyjk said:


> Who is it that makes Colnago Ti Seatpost and who also makes the Colnago stamped headset? Are they good quality ? and does anyone have any experience with these products? Also the ITM stem and the Cinelli stems any thoughts? thanks


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

odeum said:


> (...)as for the stem, i do not know what the other poster is basing the claim that any itm-colnago stem was
> "too flexible" on, perhaps the two bolt clamp millenium or some other version or maybe the bars were at fault with that conclusion.
> i have the itm-colnago 4-ever type (4 clamp bolts), a 130, paired with ritchey pro bars
> and it is indeed a stiff pairing so no prob there.


Buy a Deda Newton or a Zero 100 stem and you will know what is really stiff.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*stiffest i ever tried*

was the deda magic stem with the deda spectrum carbon bars, amazing. chalk it up to lots of material used everywhere. the setup you mention is stiff i am sure also. 

it can get to a point were you just transfer flex to the steer tube and also get lots of vibration to the hands. i look for a good balance of stiff to comfortable, however i do sprint and will not ride flexy stuff, just too unnerving.





clm2206 said:


> Buy a Deda Newton or a Zero 100 stem and you will know what is really stiff.


----------

